# Are you aware of how the ACS does the verification?



## abhisheksha (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi,

Does anybody have the experience of how does the ACS carry out the verification of employment details shared?

Like will they contact my manager? Or perhaps share the scanned copy of the letter with the manager for verification?

Please let me know, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhisheksha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody have the experience of how does the ACS carry out the verification of employment details shared?
> 
> ...


ACS do not do any further verification themselves, when doing the assessment 
They rely on the documents submitted by you 

When you get the invite and submit the visa application, DIBP will do the verification as felt necessary by them. 
They generally contact the HR of the company and then proceed to contact you or other managers as they think is necessary to verify your claims

Cheers


----------



## abhisheksha (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, so, actually DIBP will do the verification on the basis of the documents submitted to ACS? I think we have to supply documentation again after getting the assessment as well, correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhisheksha said:


> Thanks for the reply, so, actually DIBP will do the verification on the basis of the documents submitted to ACS? I think we have to supply documentation again after getting the assessment as well, correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A complete set of the documents that you used for skills assessment has to be given to DIBP also when you apply for the PR after the invite

Cheers


----------



## abhisheksha (Jul 13, 2017)

Do we have to give the very same set? In your opinion will DIBP verify with ACS on the documents that are supplied?

My reason is simply because my employment letter has job responsibilities mentioned which I would submit to ACS, and would prefer supplying just the verification of employment letter without the responsibilities mentioned in it, to the DIBP. Will this be okay?

Thanks for your help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

There is 1 case on the forum, you can try searching it, where member said that ACS verified his/her evidence. 

Apart from it - i've never seen any other cases where ACS verified any documents, it is responsibility of DIBP it seems.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhisheksha said:


> Do we have to give the very same set? In your opinion will DIBP verify with ACS on the documents that are supplied?
> 
> My reason is simply because my employment letter has job responsibilities mentioned which I would submit to ACS, and would prefer supplying just the verification of employment letter without the responsibilities mentioned in it, to the DIBP. Will this be okay?
> 
> ...


The reference should include responsibilities, this is the required format. It can be a new letter, but format will remain the same.


----------



## abhisheksha (Jul 13, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> The reference should include responsibilities, this is the required format. It can be a new letter, but format will remain the same.




So how should it be dated? If I submit my ACS with documents dating JULY 2017, can I submit the documents dating JULY 2017 to DIBP as well, during JULY 2018? Will this be problematic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhisheksha said:


> Do we have to give the very same set? In your opinion will DIBP verify with ACS on the documents that are supplied?
> 
> My reason is simply because my employment letter has job responsibilities mentioned which I would submit to ACS, and would prefer supplying just the verification of employment letter without the responsibilities mentioned in it, to the DIBP. Will this be okay?
> 
> ...


The rules are very clear and there is no ambiguity
They ask you to submit the same set of documents that you submitted for Skills assessment

If you would like to tamper with the documents set and replace a document or not submit at all, expecting that you would not be caught, is a decision only you can take

If I were in you shoes I would not do it because if the CO has access to the set of documents from ACS directly also, then you would have a hard time explaining why you made the switch.


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> The reference should include responsibilities, this is the required format. It can be a new letter, but format will remain the same.


Do not make up things and misguide the members. You have a habit of doing that

Can you prove that you are allowed to replace the document you submitted for skills assessment with a new document when applying for PR?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Do not make up things and misguide the members. You have a habit of doing that
> 
> Can you prove that you are allowed to replace the document you submitted for skills assessment with a new document when applying for PR?
> 
> Cheers


I am not making things up, there are hundreds of people on the forum who supplied a new letters as they have claimed work experience post their assessment.  

There are also people who provided new letters post assessment as their management had changed. 

Try next time mate  lane:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I am not making things up, there are hundreds of people on the forum who supplied a new letters as they have claimed work experience post their assessment.
> 
> There are also people who provided new letters post assessment as their management had changed.
> 
> Try next time mate  lane:


Your reply is totally a wrong advise which if followed will land the member in serious trouble

The rules say that You have to give the complete set of documents that you gave for skills assessment.

To justify why you have claimed points beyond The assessment date, You can add any further documents you want.
That is allowed and no one stops you from doing it

But you are advising that you replace a entire original document itself with a new one, which is a fraud as that document has not been used for skills assessment 

So I hope you will not make things up and research before advising in future on such critical matters

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Your reply is totally a wrong advise which if followed will land the member in serious trouble
> 
> The rules say that You have to give the complete set of documents that you gave for skills assessment.
> 
> ...


First off, let's stop with the snippy stuff, it's most unpleasant.

HEre's what DIBP have to say



> Proof that in the 10 years before you were invited to apply for the visa, you worked full time in in your skilled nominated occupation:
> - payslips that cover the period of employment claimed
> - contracts, tax returns, group certificates and superannuation documents
> - employment references
> - any other documents relating to your employment history that you provided for your skills assessment.


----------



## kki (Feb 19, 2015)

Look usually you cant guarantee verification will happen or not, it can happen anytime or it may not happen at all so just go through the video you will understand the verification process by your self 





 and 




and co will be having access to ACS documents directly .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FFacs said:


> First off, let's stop with the snippy stuff, it's most unpleasant.
> 
> HEre's what DIBP have to say



Does your interpretation of the DIBp requirements say that you can switch a document as important as your reference letter which you used for skills assessment with another one ?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Your reply is totally a wrong advise which if followed will land the member in serious trouble
> 
> The rules say that You have to give the complete set of documents that you gave for skills assessment.
> 
> ...



As I said, you are claiming things which you have no idea about, you need to properly read the forum and the rules. 

We have a lot of precedents of forum members who submitted fresh documents. 

You can try to prove them wrong, rather than me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> As I said, you are claiming things which you have no idea about, you need to properly read the forum and the rules.
> 
> We have a lot of precedents of forum members who submitted fresh documents.
> 
> You can try to prove them wrong, rather than me.


Why should I try to prove them wrong

They are not the one giving that advice

You are giving the advice, so you are responsible for it.

A member just a few months back write that he got a grant despite having claimed points for experience which was disallowed by ACS for AQF

So based on that post, I should start recommending that everyone can claim points for disallowed periods also ?

You have to use your own research and give advise based on DIBP requirements and not what someone may have done or not done 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Why should I try to prove them wrong
> 
> They are not the one giving that advice
> 
> ...


You are not citified to make any recommendations or provide any immigration advice, if you do, then you are breaking the law. I hope you are not charging for it yet? 

I am not in a position to advice, i am only sharing knowledge from the forum and my experience.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am just wondering, will it is possible to claim the PhD as work experience (if it is paid ) from ACS?

Any thoughts ? Am not very clear from booklet!

Many thanks


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am just wondering, will it is possible to claim the PhD as work experience (if it is paid ) from ACS?
> 
> ...


I am having similar question. Can someone who claimed claimed points on PhD experience please comment??


----------

